

Please Review My Local Specials Startup: DealBk - rebelvc
http://dealbk.com/austin

======
dasht
Sweet. Minimal viable, clear path to revenue, useful, potentially viral, easy
for merchants to start using, expandable as a revenue-sharing service that
other web sites can embed. Chief assets are (1, the lesser) the web site tech;
(2, the greater) the personal relationships with the merchants (3, the future
potential) partnerships with other on-line properties. Asset 2, if you can
keep up the momentum, makes it hard to replicate and asset 3 seals that deal
and can also help with rates of coupon use. It looks promising to me.

The web site design has two jarring aspects that I think you ought to fix:

(a) It is annoying as heck the way when you switch categories (e.g., click on
"Food" or "Health") the "Just launched" section disappears and then re-appears
in an animated way. It's _really_ annoying - it looks like a bug even though
it's probably on purpose.

(b) You've got "Deals" and "Merchants" links. That's crazy talk. Normal people
don't say "merchants" - only business people. When I wanted to know "How does
one advertise on this site" I saw a "Merchants" link and thought "Aha! That'll
say it!" No... that's not it at all. The link I wanted is in fine print
("Merchant Accounts").

The fine print is fine at the top of the page like that, I think. But the big
"Merchants" link needs a better name - something more consumer friendly. Maybe
"Deals" and "Business Directory" or "Today's Deals" / "Business Directory".

~~~
rebelvc
good points...I will take care of A) soon.

------
Steve0
Looks very nice. Seems to solve a problem, a win-win for everyone. But how
will you generate renevue?

~~~
jbarciauskas
Wouldn't it being a win-win for everyone include the operator of the site?

Anyway I imagine that if it became popular, there would be value in having
your deal listed before other people's deals.

~~~
rebelvc
what do you mean?

